# [emerge] tiempos de compilación [cerrado]

## Theasker

¿Hay alguna página web dónde se recojan tiempos de compilación de algún paquete específico con la arquitectura y hardware usados para poder comparar?

gracias y saludos

----------

## vincent-

El tiempo de compilación nunca se debe medir en unidades de tiempo (segundos, minutos, horas...) si no en una unidad especial que te permita comparar. Esa unidad se llama SBU y la base es el tiempo que tarda en compilar el paquete binutils.

Es decir, el tiempo que tarda en compilar binutils es equivalente a una unidad SBU.

A partir de ahí lo que se hace es medir cuánto tarda en compilar el resto de paquetes en base a lo que tardó binutils. Es decir, en base a un SBU.

Por ejemplo, si glibc tarda cinco SBUs en compilar, esto quiere decir que tardará cinco veces más que lo que tardaría en compilar binutils. Si sabes cuánto tarda en compilar binutils en tu máquina, sólo tienes que multiplicar eso por cinco  :Smile: 

De todas formas, el tiempo de compilación de un paquete puede variar dependiendo de las USE flags que le actives.

Aquí tienes más información acerca de los SBUs

http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/~sbu/about.html

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

Gracias por la info, no conocía es medida de tiempo de compilación. 

Pero puede que el paquete binutils a mi me cueste 10 y a otro con el hardware prácticamente igual o igual le cueste 8, suponiendo las mismas uses y arquitectura, entonces el resto de las medidas cambia al ser esta la referencia, con lo que la comparativa variaría mucho al ser la referencia muy variable.

saludos

----------

## vincent-

Por supuesto, en cada máquina puede tardar más o menos compilar el mismo paquete. Por eso tienes que medir tú en tu máquina lo que te cuesta compilar binutils. Te apuntas el tiempo que tarda, y para ti, en ese sistema de esa máquina, ese tiempo es un SBU.

Hay cierta relación, no exacta, entre lo que tarda en compilar un paquete u otro. Esto siempre es aproximado.

Si a ti binutils te ha tardado en compilar 5 minutos, un SBU para ti son 5 minutos.

A mi me ha tardado 3 minutos, entonces para mi un SBU es 1 minuto.

Entonces, sí GCC cuesta 5 SBUs, a ti te tardará en compilar 25 minutos, y a mi me tardará 15. En cualquier caso siempre es una aproximación.

----------

## Stolz

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ¿Hay alguna página web dónde se recojan tiempos de compilación de algún paquete específico con la arquitectura y hardware usados para poder comparar?
> 
> gracias y saludos

 

Hace años existía www.gentoo-stats.org pero su autor abandonó el proyecto si no recuerdo mal porque le agobiaba que tanta gente le preguntase cual era el motivo real de recopilar estadísticas. Por lo visto la gente no tenía claro que el motivo no fuese económico. Te instalabas un pequeño programa que actualizaba las estadísticas con el servidor de gentoo-stats.org y luego se podían ver los datos online. Desconozco si existe algo similar en la actualidad.

----------

